
No More Long Waits on Companies Support Line -  Nevahold.com - nevaHold
http://ratemystartup.com/no-more-long-waits-on-companies-support-line-nevahold-com/
======
bdfh42
Yet another site with a page blanking "pop-up" demanding participation long
before you have any opportunity to evaluate what is on offer.

My tolerance of this is zero. I do not read the page - potential audience size
-1.

~~~
oliwarner
Given the pandemic of these things over the last few years, I thought I was
the only remaining person _this_ annoyed by these silly boxes.

I go to a page to read the content, not to be harassed by pop-overs. I see
one, I leave.

~~~
CharlesPal
Fortunately (or unfortunately) the reason these pop-overs are still used is
because they still work.

Users are much more likely to perform an action (ex. subscribe to a mailing
list) when it is presented to them in a pop-over. (At least that is what my
experiences have been)

If you hate them or not, they do work and until the numbers prove otherwise
site owners will continue to use them. The decision purely comes down to the
best way to increase key metrics.

In full disclosure - I am the founder of <http://RateMyStartup.com> \- The
site lists new starts (and uses pop-overs). I would recommend checking out
Nevahold.com directly to give it a chance. It really is a cool concept for a
startup.

------
michealdakes
This is interesting, will be following closely on how things pan out

------
mayonuki
I really can't wait to filter whatever anti-ad spam Nevahold is going to start
spewing allover the internet.

------
twiceaday
I hate the name.

